# Scott G-Zero FX 25 Rahmen (Maße, Teile)



## hömma (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erster Urlaubstag, es regnet in Strömen, also befasse ich mich mal mit meinem neuen "Projekt". Ich habe mir den folgenden Fully-Rahmen ersteigert und suche nach ein paar Infos dazu:







Welche Einbaulänge muss der Dämpfer haben? Am Rahmen befinden sich 2 hintereinander liegende Bohrungen für die Dämpferaufnahme, die ziemlich genau 15mm auseinander liegen. Angenommen die hintere Aufnahme wäre für Standard 165mm-Dämpfer, dann sollte die vordere doch für 180mm-Dämpfer sein, oder? Des weiteren sind 2 verschiedene Dämpferaufnahmen an der Schwinge, die schräg übereinander liegen. Laut eines Manuals auf der Scott-HP für ein anderes G-Zero-Modell (dieses war nicht dabei) kann darüber den Federweg je nach Fahrverhalten beeinflussen (85mm für XC, 100mm für FR). Hat da jemand nähere Infos?






Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich brauche? Der Verkäufer meinte, es wären 27,1mm. Hat er sich vielleicht vertan und es sind 27,2mm? Oder gibt's bei Scott tatsächlich so exotische Maße? Mit Lineal bzw. Zollstock kann ich die Größe nur auf "etwas mehr als 27mm" eingrenzen. 

Hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. Google und die Boardsuche haben nur wenig verwertbare Informationen ausgespuckt...


----------



## hömma (5. August 2008)

Also die Dämpferaufnahme scheint wohl tatsächlich für 165mm-Dämpfer ausgelegt zu sein. Zumindest die hintere Aufnahme am Rahmen. Ob die vordere tatsächlich für längere Däpfer ausgelegt ist oder nur eine andere Geometrie ermöglichen soll, habe ich jetzt noch nicht herausgefunden. 

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage nach den passenden Buchsen. Habe mir den DT-Swiss SSD 225 bei Bike Discount ausgeguckt. Die bieten auch passende Buchsen in allen erdenklichen Größen an. Da sich da die Größenunterschiede auch im "Millimeter-Nachkommastellen-Bereich" bewegen, müsste man jetzt natürlich wissen, welche Größe die richtige ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHiasl (6. August 2008)

Hey, ein gleichgesinnter^^
Ok, das mit den Buchsen war das größte Problem am Bike.
Da wir ja eigentlich bis auf die Größe (L) den identischen Rahmen haben, kann ich dir gleich sagen, dass du Probleme haben wirst, deinen Dämpfer in die vordere Aufnahme einzubauen.
Hab ihn auch nichtmal auf Anhieb in die hintere gebracht, weil der Dämpfer zu dick ist, vom Durchmesser her. Ich musste also ein wenig mit der Feile arbeiten.
Also Einbaulänge beträgt 165 mm, jedoch interessiert es mich selber, ob ein 180/195er einbaubar wäre, um ein bißchen zusätzlichen Federweg wäre ich echt glücklich...
Auf allen möglich Anfragen meinerseits auch an den Hersteller scheiterten mit der Antwort, dass nur 165mm verbaubar wären. Die meisten G-Zero Rahmen unterschieden sich meist nur an den unterschiedlichen Dämpferaufnahmen und schätze, dass die nicht wussten was für einen ich hab, hat aber auch keiner nachgefragt 
Wenn ich jedoch mal nen längeren Dämpfer finden sollte, der auch vom Durchmesser in die Aufnahme passt, werd ich das selber probieren 

Hier nochmal die maße für dich:
vorne 34mm einbaubreite und hinten 22,2mm, Bolzendurchmesser 6mm
Bestellen kannst du die hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Manitou/Einbaubuchsenset+Manitou+6mm
Die gelten jedoch für Manitou-Dämpfer, kann dir nicht versichern ob die auch anderswo passen.

Goggle einfach nach " Einbaubuchsenset 6mm", am besten den Markennamen deines (zukünftigen) Dämpfers einfügen.
Sattelstützendurchmesser beträgt bei mir 27,0mm , is bei mir aber schon verbockt schwer drin, also würde ich das nächstkleinere Maß nehmen.
Das da wäre glaub ich 26,8mm oder ähnl., musst kuckn.

So, hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben, ich zeig dir eben hier mal meines:





So könnte deines vielleicht auch mal aussehen ;-)
Aber bitte nicht diesselben Bremsen einbauen!^^

Drück dir die Daumen bei deinem Projekt, bei Fragen meld dich einfach


----------



## hömma (6. August 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Passende Buchsen für meinen angedachten DT-Swiss Dämpfer sollten kein Problem sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k650/dt-swiss.html

6x22,2 und 6x39,9 sollten wohl passen. Allerdings würde mich nach wie vor brennend interessieren, was es mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen auf sich hat. Ein längerer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub wäre ja nicht verkehrt. Denkbar wäre ja auch, dass man damit die Geometrie anpassen kann, wenn man eine Gabel mit weniger Federweg verwendet (...ist mir gerade so in den Sinn gekommen )

BTW: Hab gesehen, dass du eine 130mm-Gabel verbaut hast. Das soll ja die obere Grenze des erlaubten Federwegs sein (90mm-130mm??). Wie sieht's da mit dem Lenkwinkel aus? Wäre schön, wenn der nicht allzu Chopper-mäßig werden würde. Hab auch schon eine 130er Gabel ins Auge gefasst...

Keine Angst, bis auf die Schaltungskomponenten werden unsere Bikes nicht viel gemeinsam haben. 
Bei der Bremse werde ich wohl erstmal auf die HS33 zurückgreifen, mit der ich mein 15 Jahre altes Classic-Bike verunstaltet habe.

Ach ja, auf welches Gewicht konntest du das Bike drücken?


----------



## DerHiasl (6. August 2008)

Naja, ich hatte jetzt nicht minimales Gewicht zum primären Ziel. 
14,1 kg wiegt es.
Gabel ist wie fürs Bike gemacht, passt wunderbar.
Mich stört nur, dass die mitgelieferten Scott-Bolzenschrauben vom Durchmesser kleiner sind als die Buchsen.
Dadurch klappert es hinten ein wenig bei Randsteindrops.
Da ich leider keinen Messschieber, sondern nur nen Meterstab zur Verfügung habe, lese ich gerade mal 5mm ab, aber solche Buchsen gibts nicht. Also werde ich mir wohl individuell dickere Bolzenschrauben schneidern lassen müssen......
Als was baust du denn dein Bike auf? ich meine für welchen Einsatzzweck?
Wegen der Einbaubreite, die beträgt nur 34mm, 39,9 wären deutlich zu breit

btw, du willst Felgenbremsen montieren?
Eigentlich heutzutage kaum mehr denkbar^^
Aber die Bremsleistung is dafür enorm ;-)

Naja, auf jeden Fall würde ich dann gern ein paar Bilder sehen, wenn dein Bike fertig ist, ok?;-)


----------



## hömma (6. August 2008)

Na toll, ich hab noch nicht mal Schrauben... 
Meinte natürlich 33,9mm. Das sollte dann passen.

Dann werde ich mal bei meiner 130mm-Gabel-Entscheidung bleiben. Habe mir die Marzocchi XC600 Retro ausgeguckt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a4625/xc-retro-600-130mm-mit-remote-control.html
Hab hier im Forum viel positives über diese Gabel gelesen!
Da ich mir das Bike als Touren-Fully aufbauen will, wird die ETA-Absenkung auf 30mm wohl sehr angenehm sein, wenn ich mit dem Ding stundenlang bergauf klettern will.  Alternativ würde ich mich vielleicht noch für eine Reba entscheiden. Kostet zwar bisschen mehr, aber der Gewichtsunterschied wäre schon deutlich...

Keine Panik, die HS33 sind nur ne "Zwischenlösung". Später soll dann auch mal eine Scheibenbremse rein. Ich bin so lange Cantileverbremsen gefahren, dass die Magura jetzt schon für mich ein riesen Sprung nach vorne ist! Direkt auf Scheibe zu wechseln würde ich wohl nicht verkraften!  Genauso erstaunlich wird für mich wohl der Wechsel von der Manitou 3 zu einer "wirklichen" Federgabel!

Fotos der weiteren Ausbaustufen folgen!


----------



## Mannenberger (6. August 2008)

Hallöle,
ich werd heute Abend mal die Sattelstütze messen, falls ich es nicht vergesse...

Ja.. das Scott G-Zero FX 25 ist schon ne tolle Sache, allerdings wird man bei falscher Dämpfer-Einstellung bzw. defektem Dämpfer seekrank (wipp wipp).

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (6. August 2008)

so,
auf der Sattelstütze ist 26.8 eingeschlagen. Passt mit der Anzeige auf der Schieblehre.

Alex


----------



## DerHiasl (7. August 2008)

hömma schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hab noch nicht mal Schrauben...
> Meinte natürlich 33,9mm. Das sollte dann passen.
> 
> Dann werde ich mal bei meiner 130mm-Gabel-Entscheidung bleiben. Habe mir die Marzocchi XC600 Retro ausgeguckt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a4625/xc-retro-600-130mm-mit-remote-control.html
> ...



Dein Link weißt auf nen Umwerfer und ne Kurbel ;-)

Ja ok, jez wo du sagst, du willst es als Tourenfully aufbauen, wird mir klar, warum du gemeint hattest, dass sich unsere Bikes kaum gleichen werden 
Meines soll eher als Einstieg in die Enduroklasse dienen.
Darf ich dich fragen, wie groß du bist?
Weil, ich bin 1,90 und der Rahmen is trotz Größe L ein bißchen zu klein für mich.
Wegen der Buchsen, die kriegst du glaub ich gar nicht als 33,9mm, k.a.
Ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen, dass das ganze Zeug am Hinterbau wirklich perfekt passen muss.Sind die zu kurz, schlagt der Dämpfer hin und her und die Belastung überträgt sich an den Innenkanten der Buchsen sehr einseitig und dann brechen dir die Bolzen!
Nimms sie lieber breiter und leg mit der Feile oder Schleifpaper Hand an. 
Glaub mir, es gibt nix nervigeres als wenn der Hinterbau klappert 

Die Bolzenschrauben wirst du nicht mehr kriegen, die müsstest du bei Scott bestellen und die liefern die nicht mehr. War in 3 verschiedenen Läden in München und die haben bei Scott für mich angerufen.

Da es aber sehr einfache Schrauben mit langem gewindelosem Schaft sind, kannst du dir die selber machen, dann vielleicht auch gleich im perfekten Maß.
Und wenn du brauchst, kann ich dir die Bolzen auch abfotografieren und Maße durchgeben.


----------



## hömma (7. August 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> so,
> auf der Sattelstütze ist 26.8 eingeschlagen. Passt mit der Anzeige auf der Schieblehre.
> 
> Alex



Super, danke dir! Hast mich vor nem Fehlkauf bewahrt! Jetzt muss ich mich nach ner anderen Stütze umschauen, denn meine favorisierte Ritchey WCS gibt es wohl nicht in 26,8mm!


----------



## hömma (7. August 2008)

DerHiasl schrieb:


> Dein Link weißt auf nen Umwerfer und ne Kurbel ;-)



Ja stimmt, so schnell geht das:



> Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr vorhanden.






DerHiasl schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, wie groß du bist?
> Weil, ich bin 1,90 und der Rahmen is trotz Größe L ein bißchen zu klein für mich.



Bin knapp über 1,70. Hätte spontan eher zu M tendiert, aber Sitz- und Oberrohrlänge sind annähernd identisch mit meinem jetzigen Bike.



DerHiasl schrieb:


> Wegen der Buchsen, die kriegst du glaub ich gar nicht als 33,9mm, k.a.



Hier sieht's ganz gut aus mit passenden Buchsen für den DT-Swiss Dämpfer, den ich mir holen will: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k650/dt-swiss.html

Kann natürlich wieder sein, dass der Link verschwindet, bis du den öffnest! 



DerHiasl schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es gibt nix nervigeres als wenn der Hinterbau klappert



Doch, meine momentan knarzende Manitou 3! 



DerHiasl schrieb:


> Und wenn du brauchst, kann ich dir die Bolzen auch abfotografieren und Maße durchgeben.



Das wäre echt toll.  So kann ich das Bild mit den Maßen gleich irgendnem "Schmied" in die Hand drücken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHiasl (7. August 2008)

ja ok, ne der Link funzt^^
Baust du dir nen DT Swizz Dämpfer rein?

Wegen der Bolzen, jede Werkstatt (gehe ich zumindest schwer davon aus, weil ich selber in einer gearbeitet hatte) kann dir solche Schraubenbolzen schustern.Ansonsten wirst du in einer Schraubenzentrale ganz sicher fündig, und falls nicht vorrätig, basteln die dir die dann grad mal zurecht
Ich geb dir die exakten Daten und Bilder morgen durch, ok?


----------



## hömma (7. August 2008)

Ja, den hier hab ich ins Auge gefasst: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a3748/ssd-225-daempfer-165-mm.html



DerHiasl schrieb:


> Schraubenzentrale


watt is'n datt?


----------



## Tilo (8. August 2008)

hömma schrieb:


> Hier sieht's ganz gut aus mit passenden Buchsen für den DT-Swiss Dämpfer, den ich mir holen will: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k650/dt-swiss.html



......165mm geht nicht.
Bei Montage im vorderen Loch (Rahmen) wird bei max. einfedern das Dämpfergehäuse an den Rahmen schlagen.
Hintere Loch geht auch nicht (Umwerfer schlägt gegen die Schwinge, Geometrie).
Musst einen mit 152mm Einbaulänge nehmen, dieser wird dann in das hintere Loch am Rahmen montiert.
Oder einen 165er mit Stahlfeder, der wiederum am vorderen Loch montiert werden muss.
Ist die Feder zu lang, kann die aber auch an den Rahmen stoßen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## hömma (8. August 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz doof fragen (kenne mich mit Dämpfern kaum aus und habe mich mit dem Thema noch kaum befasst):

Haben Luft-Dämpfer bei gleicher Einbaulänge einen längeren Hub? Oder was ist der Grund, dass die Schwinge an den Umwerfer schlägt? Und würde ein 152mm-Dämpfer nicht die Geometrie unvorteilhaft verändern?


----------



## hömma (14. August 2008)

Ok, jetzt hab ich's geschnallt: Vorderes Loch grundsätzlich 165mm, hinteres Loch 152mm! Das bedeutet für mich also entweder einen 152er "Luftdämpfer" unter Einbüßung von Federweg oder einen 165er mit Stahlfeder. Na, dann werde ich die Augen mal nach was passendem aufhalten...

Nach ich hier noch ein paar ältere Threads durchforstet habe, scheint es ja so zu sein, dass aktuelle E-Type Umwerfer wohl nicht passen, oder? Ich muss mich anscheinend nach einem älteren Modell umschauen, das noch nicht "Dual-Pull" beherrscht...


----------



## JDEM (14. August 2008)

Der DT-Swiss sollte auf jeden Fall passen. 
Bin den gleichen Rahmen (FX 10) mit Sid Dämpfer gefahren und hatte auch keine Probleme. Konnte den Dämpfer übrigens im vorderen und hinteren Loch fahren ohne das etwas anschlug.
Tilo wie kommst du darauf?
Bei dem E-Typ Umwerfer könntest du bei Ebay fündig werden.

mfg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (15. August 2008)

Hallo Jan,

danke für die hoffnungsvolle Info (die meine Verwirrung nicht gerade verkleinert). Ich müsste vielleicht mal die Breite dieses "Spaltes" ausmessen, der an der Rahmen-Dämpferaufnahme ist. Den maximal möglichen Hub für einen Dämpfer, der eben zu breit ist, könnte man ja auch einfach ausmessen...

...oder ich bestell mir den Dämpfer einfach online und wenn er nicht passen sollte, kann ich ihn ja einfach gegen die 152mm-Version umtauschen.

Wegen des Umwerfers hab ich mich auch schon bei eBay umgeschaut. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Da sollte noch was zu finden sein.


----------



## JDEM (15. August 2008)

Bestell dir am besten wirklich den 165mm DT Dämpfer und halt ihn an oder bau ihn ohne Buchsen ein, dann siehst du am besten ob was anschlagen kann.
Kannst dafür auch die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen, das sorgt ja nicht für Gebrauchsspuren. ;-)

Den Umwerfer XT Umwerfer bei Ebay bin ich auch damals gefahren.


----------



## hömma (16. August 2008)

Ja, so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Hab auch schon einen Onlinehändler gefunden, der beide Versionen des Dämpfers zu einem guten Kurs führt. Da könnte ich den 165er hoffentlich relativ unkompliziert dann gegen einen 152er tauschen, wenn's doch nicht passt.

Danke für den Tip mit dem Umwerfer. Ist ja ein super Preis für ein Neuteil!


----------



## mahatma (16. August 2008)

Hatte den FX Rahmen auch mal.
Habe dann auch mal andere Dämpfer probiert. 
Wie Tilo schon sagte. Die Luftdämpfer sind im Umfang zu dick und schlagen beim Einfedern am Rahmen an. 
Am besten fährt man mit der Originalmontage: Stahlfederdämpfer, 165 mm, im vorderen (inneren) Loch.
Ich hatte damals einen Bruch in der Schwinge, direkt hinter der Querstrebe an der linken Kettenstrebe. War ein Schwachpunkt der G-Zero Rahmen.
Habe mir dann bei ebay eine Octane-Schwinge (ab Jahrgang 2000 aufwärts) geschossen. Die ist um einiges stabiler und um 10 mm länger. Dadurch habe ich mehr Federweg und Laufruhe in den Rahmen gekriegt.
Hab sogar noch ein Foto von dem Teil gefunden!


----------



## DerHiasl (19. August 2008)

Mein 165er Stahlfeder Manitou Metel R Dämpfer passt gar nicht ins innere Loch, gerade mal dass ich ihn noch ins vordere gebracht hab 
An der Schwinge hab ich ihn ins untere vordere geklemmt, weil das darüber kommt mir ein wenig suspekt vor, ich meine sieht mir nicht stabil genug aus

@ mahatma, dein Dämpfer sieht mir doch schwer nach ner 180er-Variante aus  oder täuscht das bloß durch den Neopren-Überzug?

hab mal ein wenig herumexperimentiert, als ich eben zum Daten abnehmen die Bolzen rausgenommen hatte. Wenn ich nen Dämpfer in der Dämpferaufnahme ins innere Loch bekäme, wären da sogar 190mm, bevor die Schwinge am Umwerfer anschlägt.
n 180er in verbindung mit der guten Idee von mahatma, der längeren und stabileren Octane-Schwinge müsste doch das maximalste an Federweg herauszukitzeln sein oder?
Erstmal rein theoretisch 

Für hömma, hier hab ich mal laienhaft möglichst genau soviel Daten abgenommen, die zu messen waren, wenn ich dir das Ding einscannen und zuschicken soll sag Bescheid ;-)





Aber ich empfehle dir, -wenn du dir die Bolzen anfertigen lässt-, dem Mechaniker (oder was auch immer) die Buchsen mitzugeben, damit der die anpassen kann, es sollte wirklich nur noch der Schmierfilm reinpassen , ansonsten darf und sollte abolut kein Spiel vorhanden sein.
Du siehst, bei meinen Bolzen ist ca. 0,2-0,4mm Platz, und das auf beiden Bolzen gibt schon ordentliches Geklappere.
Hab jetzt mal ALufolie eng um die Bolzen gewickelt um das Spiel zu minimieren, bis ich nen Schraubenfuzzi gefunden hab, der mir passende anfertigen kann 

Aber ich glaube, mit den DAten müsstest du jez zurecht kommen können ;-)


----------



## mahatma (19. August 2008)

Da ich den Rahmen nicht mehr besitze, kann ich leider nicht nachmessen. Aber unter dem Neoprenüberzug befindet sich der originale Dämpfer von Scott und der sollte 165 mm haben.


----------



## hömma (21. August 2008)

@DerHiasl:

Danke für das tolle Datenblatt! Sobald ich nen Schrauber finde, der sowas herstellen kann, werd ich ihm den Ausdruck mitsamt Buchsen in die Hand drücken.

Hab mir jetzt folgende Kombination bestellt:

1 x DT Swiss Daempfer SSD 225, Laenge 165 x 37,5 mm, Modell 2008
  - DT Swiss Buchsenset 2: 6 mm Bolzen, 33,9 mm    
  - DT Swiss Buchsenset 1: 6 mm Bolzen, 22,2 mm  

Sobald die Buchsen da sind, mach ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Dreher, Fräser oderwenauchimmer... Ich kann die Schrauben ja in doppelter Ausführung produzieren lassen und dir einen Satz in nen Briefumschlag werfen, wenn du magst (falls du zwischenzeitlich jemanden finden solltest, der sowas kann, wär's natürlich auch schön, wenn du an mich denken könntest ). Sollte ja nicht die Welt kosten sowas...

Bin mal auf den Dämpfer gespannt. Die Aussagen hier sind ja recht widersprüchlich... Ich kann ihn zumindest problemlos gegen die 152mm-Version tauschen, wenns nicht klappen sollte. Der Händler hat beide Varianten im Programm.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe ein Scott FX 20 von 2003. Dort habe ich einen DT-Swiss 225 - Dämpfer ( 165 mm ) eingebaut, der super funktioniert ( Auf dem Bild ist noch der RS SID-Dämpfer verbaut, dessen Buchsen durch die Seitenkräfte beim Springen alle 200 km ausgeschlagen waren und ich keine Lust mehr hatte, die Buchsen ständig auszuwechseln ).
Dann versteh ich Euer Problem mit den Schrauben nicht, die bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt ( sie sollten allerdings verzinkt sein und mind. Festigkeitsklasse 8.8 sein ). Daß man diese Schrauben bei Scott nicht mehr bekommt, stimmt auch nicht. Mir ist vor 3 Wochen die Schwinge gerissen, innerhalb 1 Woche war eine neue da und da sich beim Bruch der Schwinge die Schwingenachse verbogen hatte, bekam ich auch den "Hardware-Kit" 1518601010000. Da ist alles drin, was man so braucht: 2 neue Lager, ein Schaltauge, die Schwingenachse, beide Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben incl. Stoppmutter, die Bremsleitungsbefestigungen incl. Klemmbrücken, 2 Distanzhülsen ( Schwingenklemmung ). Leider ist der Hinterbau sehr verwindungsanfällig, so daß man mit dem Rad nicht wirklich dauerhaft im Bikepark fahren kann, ohne die Schwingen reihenweise zu zerstören. Für Touren und verblockte Trails ist es aber traumhaft.


----------



## DerHiasl (23. August 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich habe ein Scott FX 20 von 2003. Dort habe ich einen DT-Swiss 225 - Dämpfer ( 165 mm ) eingebaut, der super funktioniert ( Auf dem Bild ist noch der RS SID-Dämpfer verbaut, dessen Buchsen durch die Seitenkräfte beim Springen alle 200 km ausgeschlagen waren und ich keine Lust mehr hatte, die Buchsen ständig auszuwechseln ).
> Dann versteh ich Euer Problem mit den Schrauben nicht, die bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt ( sie sollten allerdings verzinkt sein und mind. Festigkeitsklasse 8.8 sein ). Daß man diese Schrauben bei Scott nicht mehr bekommt, stimmt auch nicht. Mir ist vor 3 Wochen die Schwinge gerissen, innerhalb 1 Woche war eine neue da und da sich beim Bruch der Schwinge die Schwingenachse verbogen hatte, bekam ich auch den "Hardware-Kit" 1518601010000. Da ist alles drin, was man so braucht: 2 neue Lager, ein Schaltauge, die Schwingenachse, beide Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben incl. Stoppmutter, die Bremsleitungsbefestigungen incl. Klemmbrücken, 2 Distanzhülsen ( Schwingenklemmung ). Leider ist der Hinterbau sehr verwindungsanfällig, so daß man mit dem Rad nicht wirklich dauerhaft im Bikepark fahren kann, ohne die Schwingen reihenweise zu zerstören. Für Touren und verblockte Trails ist es aber traumhaft.



Ja, da scheinst du entweder gute Beziehungen, einen direkten Ansprechpartner oder einfach nur Glück gehabt zu haben, dass dir ein so guter Support zukommt.
Leider kann man Scott (normalerweise) als Privatkunde ja nicht direkt erreichen, dass muss leider über einen Händler erfolgen, und ich bin reihenweise wieder nach Hause geschickt worden oder die haben es erst gar nicht versucht und mir was von "Mindestbestellwert" erzählt 

btw hast du da ein sehr schönes G-Zero, mit sehr guten Parts und sogar mit der meineserachtens deutlich stabileren Dämpferaufnahme vorne.

Dass du so Probleme mit der Schwinge hast, is nix neues für die G-Zero Modellreihe, ich würde gern auch mein Rad so hernehmen wie du, wollte eigentlich auch in professionellere Trails reinfahren und Enduroluft schnuppern, dafür hab ichs mir ja auch aufgebaut.
Der Rahmen war ein Schnäppchen. Ein originalverpackter Austauschrahmen, der nicht eingesetzt wurde.

Aber leider hast du mir jetzt die Angst vor Defekten nicht gerade genommen 
Werd mir über kurz oder lang einen anderen Rahmen zulegen, aber werd erstmal zusehen, wie und wo ich die stabilere Octane-Schwinge herkriege, damit ich etwas sorgenfreier unsere Isartrails absurfen kann.
Ich weiß nur, ich hab mir mit dem Rahmen leider echt keinen Gefallen getan. Ein Opfer des damals unausgereiften Leichtbau's. Als All-Mountain und Tourenfully vielleicht perfekt, aber als Enduro......allein schon der viel zu kurze Dämpfer hinten lässt keine brauchbare Abstimmung des Fahrwerks zu.Also ganz ehrlich isses mir so zu hart.

Darf ich dich fragen, wieviel du wiegst?
Nur um das Defektrisiko einstufen zu können, bin ja mit meinen 84kg für ein Radler nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht^^

Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Bike?


----------



## hömma (25. August 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich habe ein Scott FX 20 von 2003. Dort habe ich einen DT-Swiss 225 - Dämpfer ( 165 mm ) eingebaut, der super funktioniert...]



Gut, ich denke mal, bei dem 2003er Modell ist das auch eher unkritisch mit der Dämpferaufnahme, da der Dämpfer ja bauartbedingt nicht anstoßen kann. Aber schonmal beruhigend zu hören, dass er gut mit dem Rahmen harmoniert... Meiner sollte eigentlich mal langsam ankommen.



Gianty schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich Euer Problem mit den Schrauben nicht, die bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt ( sie sollten allerdings verzinkt sein und mind. Festigkeitsklasse 8.8 sein ).



Schrauben mit dem ungefähren Durchmesser, die man dann auf die passende Länge kürzen kann, wird man wohl leicht bekommen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es so gut ist, wenn die Buchse dann quasi auf dem Gewinde aufliegt, und nicht wie bei den originalen Schraubbolzen auf einer glatten Fläche. ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal die hiesigen Baumärkte absuchen, ob es Bolzen in dem Durchmesser mit exakt 15 bzw 35mm Bolzenlänge gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. August 2008)

DerHiasl schrieb:


> Ja, da scheinst du entweder gute Beziehungen, einen direkten Ansprechpartner oder einfach nur Glück gehabt zu haben, dass dir ein so guter Support zukommt...................
> 
> ....darf ich dich fragen, wieviel du wiegst?
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Bike?



Beziehungen: Ich habe das über einen Händler abgewickelt. Als Privatmann hat man da sicherlich wenig Chancen. Einfach die Originalrechnung vorgelegt, die defekte Schwinge abgegeben und fertig!

Mein Gewicht: Ich wiege 68 kg. Ich bin aber der festen Überzeugung, daß sich das Bike auch mit etwas höherem Gewicht gut fahren lässt - sofern man nicht allzu wild springt...

Zufrieden: Ich bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Der Hinterbau spricht sehr feinfühlig an. Den Dämpfer habe ich im untersten Loch befestigt, wo ich 125 mm Federweg zur Verfügung habe. Beim Bremsen ist bauartbedingt ein Stempeln des Hinterbau festzustellen, was mich persönlich aber nicht stört. Auch dicke Wurzeln und Stufen lassen sich prima fahren, das Fahrwerk schluckt einfach alles weg....wenn nur die Schwinge beim Springen etwas stabiler wäre. Die Seitenkräfte sind offensichtlich zuviel für die labile Konstruktion. Wie schon vorher beschrieben: Für Touren und leichten Enduroeinsatz absolut top


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. August 2008)

hömma schrieb:


> ....ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal die hiesigen Baumärkte absuchen, ob es Bolzen in dem Durchmesser mit exakt 15 bzw 35mm Bolzenlänge gibt.



Keine Panik, das sind ganz normale Schrauben, die man wirklich überall bekommt. Bei der Länge kommt es auch nicht auf ein paar Zehntel an 
Wichtig ist nur, die Schrauben mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment festzuziehen, damit sie nicht auf Scherung beansprucht wird. Dennoch sollte man beim Säubern der Dämpferbuchsen nachprüfen, ob sich die Schraube verbogen hat. Ich habe bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit den "normalen" Schrauben gehabt.


----------



## hömma (26. August 2008)

Bei der Länge meinte ich quasi den "Bolzenanteil" der Schraube, also den Teil, der kein Gewinde hat. Den Rest kann man ja einfach abflexen...

Aber wenn es wirklich so einfach mit normalen Schrauben geht, dann werd ich mir mal welche  zulegen.


----------



## hömma (7. Oktober 2008)

So, bin endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen, mich näher mit meinem Aufbau zu befassen...

Also der SSD225 Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 165mm passt leider tatsächlich nicht in die vordere Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen. Von den 37,5mm Hub bleiben nur ca. 20mm übrig, bevor dann das Dämpfergehäuse an den Rahmen anschlägt. Hab ihn aber glücklicherweise gegen die 152mm Version tauschen können. Der sollte jetzt passen.

Bin mittlerweile auch mal dazu gekommen, mich im Baumarkt nach passenden Schrauben umzusehen. Bei OBI gibt's im LUX-Sortiment Bolzenschrauben, die perfekt passen. Da sind zwar schon Muttern bei, aber ich habe mir noch ein paar Sicherheitsmuttern dazu geholt. Zur Fertigungsklasse waren leider keine Angaben auf der Verpackung, ich erwarte allerdings nicht viel (Sind ja zum Glück genug Schrauben in der Packung).
















Sorry für die lausige Handyfoto-Qualität. Digicam war nicht zur Hand. Da diese Woche meine Gabel und ein paar Parts ankommen, gibt's demnächst ein paar aussagekräftigere Schnappschüsse. Vielen Dank schonmal euch allen für die rege Beteiligung!


----------



## Scott-y (16. Oktober 2008)

Bevor ihr euch da mit den Schrauben ein Ei legt.... Die Sache mit dem Dämfer , Schrauben und Buchsen läuft anders.  Ich Fahre zwar ein  FX STIKE aber das Funktionsprinzip bleibt gleich. 
 Es werden nicht die Schrauben angepasst sondern die Buchsen. Der Dämpfer muß sich immer noch bewegen lassen, wenn man beide Buchsen in den Dämpfer drückt und diese dann zB in den Schraubstock einspannt.
 Ist dies nicht der Fall dann habe ich eine Passscheibe (0,1mm) zwischen die beiden Buchsen gelegt. Dadurch klemmen diese den Dämpfer nicht mehr so ein. Geht das mit einer Scheibe noch nicht dann noch eine. Diese Scheiben bekommt mann z.B. bei Conrad. Baut man dan den Dämpfer wieder ein und zieht die Schraube richtig fest, bewegt der sich auch noch und klappert auch nicht beim leichten anheben des Rades. 
Wenn ihr Die Möglichkeit habt nehmt Schrauben der Härte 10.9 , die sind besser.  Ich benötige bei mir am Rahmen keine Mutter für die Dämpferschraube  da dort ein Gewindeeinsatz ist. Ist das bei euch auch so, dann kann ich euch empfehlen , dei Schraube vorn am Anfang vom Gewinde wie eine Schlitzschraube einzusägen. Denn wenn dann mal die Schraube abbrechen sollte nimmt man eine kleinen Schraubendreher und dreht den abgebrochenen Rest raus.  
 Mit den Buchsen an der Schwinge verfährt man genauso.
 Denn sind die Schrauben so locker das sie klappern, verbiegen sie sich und brechen auch bald.
 Seither ist nie wieder eine Schraube gebrochen und ich halte mein Rad Artgerecht und schone es nicht ein bißchen.


----------



## DaJerk (17. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Dämpferbuchsen trifft aber nur auf die originalen RS SID Dämpfer zu. Der DT-Swiss hat eine andere Lagerung, dort müssen sogar die Buchsen geklemmt sein und dürfen kein Spiel haben. Beim RS läuft das Gleitlager des Dämpfers direkt auf dem Alu der Buchse. Dt-Swiss ist schlauer und hat Kugellager verbaut.

Hab auch den SSD225 in meinem Strike, ein Traum!


----------



## hömma (17. Oktober 2008)

Genau, das Klapperproblem von DerHiasl resultierte ja daraus, dass die Bolzen, die er drin hat, im DURCHMESSER zu klein sind. Standard 6er-Bolzen bzw. -Schrauben passen aber inkl. Fettfilm exakt in die Buchsen, sodass das klappern hoffentlich ausbleiben sollte. 

Meine Buchsen sitzen auch realtiv stramm in der Aufnahme des Dämpfers, was aber dank des eingebauten Lagers auch so sein sollte (wie DaJerk schon geschrieben hat). Übrigens hat die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen (zum Glück) kein Gewinde.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich verfolge euren Thread nun schon einige Wochen und das meiste ist ja glücklicherweise schon geklärt. 
Am Anfang wurden hier einige Details verwechselt: Ins Strike und in die letzten G Zero Modelle passten tatsächlich längere Luftdämpfer ohne Anschlag. Die ältereren Zeros ließen sich mit 152mm Luft-Dämpfer mit ca 80mm Federweg und mit *170*mm Stahlfederdämfer mit ca 100mm fahren.






Ich bevorzuge die Stahlvariante und finde, dass das Bike damit äußerst tauglich wird für technisch anspruchsvolle Trails!!!
Übrigens fahre ich mein Zero schon 8 Jahre und hatte noch keine Brüche und Risse. 
Außerdem finde ich es bei meinen 70 kg nicht zu labil. Meine Race Face Kurbeln der ersten Serie haben auf der linken Seite einen Abstand von 1mm zur Schwinge, ohne diese jemals berührt zu haben!!!!!
Mein Tipp: fahrt das Zero mit 170mm und Titanfeder, dann ist es perfekt!!
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (18. Oktober 2008)

hömma schrieb:


> Genau, das Klapperproblem von DerHiasl resultierte ja daraus, dass die Bolzen, die er drin hat, im DURCHMESSER zu klein sind. Standard 6er-Bolzen bzw. -Schrauben passen aber inkl. Fettfilm exakt in die Buchsen, sodass das klappern hoffentlich ausbleiben sollte.
> 
> Meine Buchsen sitzen auch realtiv stramm in der Aufnahme des Dämpfers, was aber dank des eingebauten Lagers auch so sein sollte (wie DaJerk schon geschrieben hat). Übrigens hat die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen (zum Glück) kein Gewinde.



Bei mir sind auch noch keine Bolzen gebrochen!!! Ferner, bin ich der Meinung, dass das klappern nicht durch die Bolzen verursacht wird, sondern durch ausgeschlagene Buchsen in den Augen des Dämpfers.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaJerk (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein Strike hat ca 30.000 Km runtergehabt bevor ich auf DT-Swiss umgestiegen bin. Davor habe ich mich endlos über die RS Originaldämpfer geärgert. Durch die hohen Seitenkräfte (Flex der Schwinge) verschleissen sowohl die Alubuchsen als auch die Einsätze im Dämpferauge und am Ende der Dämpfer selbst (Kolben). So habe ich 4 SIDs komplett "verbraucht", einige innerhalb von 15000 Km, andere innerhalb von 2500 Km.

Nachdem ich den SSD225 montiert hatte, habe ich mein Strike nicht wiedererkannt, so gut ist der DT bzw. so schlecht sind die RS Dämpfer.

Einen Lockout kann man sich (oder besser: sollte man sich) sparen. Die Kräfte im Hinterbau sind durch die Hebelübersetzung bei den Scotts so gross, dass meist die graziele Dämpferaufnahme an der Schwinge bricht.

Ausserdem braucht mein Strike (die anderen Modelle bin ich nie gefahren) keinen Lockout.

Die Schrauben in den Alubuchsen sollten eigentlich nicht klappern, selbst wenn dort Spiel vorhanden sein sollte. Durch die Klemmung über die Schraube kann sich die Buchse gegen die Schraube nur bei extrem grossen Kräften bewegen, ich glaube nicht dass man das hört. Bei mir waren es immer die Buchsen selbst.


----------



## Outliner (19. Oktober 2008)

DaJerk schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den SSD225 montiert hatte, habe ich mein Strike nicht wiedererkannt



die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Oktober 2008)

Paßt der Luftdämpfer mit 152mm ohne Probleme, jetzt ?
Habe ähnliche Probleme !


----------



## hömma (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, der funzt tadellos! Heute war die Jungfernfahrt. Der Dämpfer ist ein Traum, spricht gut an und der Federweg reicht mir vollkommen. Hab aufgrund "logistischer Probleme" des Versenders jetzt einen zweiten Dämpfer mit 152mm hier. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gern melden. Werde ihn in den nächsten Tagen in den Bikemarkt setzen.


----------



## hömma (28. September 2009)

Nachdem ich nun seit diesem Sommer endlich ne gescheite Bremse am Bike hab und mich auch mal aufgerafft habe, kleinere kosmetische Änderungen vorzunehmen (überstehende Sattelstütze absägen etc.), wollte ich dann auch mal ein paar vorerst finale Fotos reinzusetzen. Allen, die sich an diesem Thread beteiligt haben, nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## hömma (28. September 2009)

Hmmm... sehe gerade, dass da noch die alten Laufräder drauf sind. Denkt euch einfach DT Swiss 240S / XR4.2d Laufräder dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svalentino46 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte den den Uralt Thread nochmals ansprechen. Bei meinen Scott G-Zero FX 3 habe ich ebenfalls das Problem das der montierte ROCK SHOX Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer in der vordersten Aufnahme beim Einfedern am Rahmen anschlägt. Wie Tilo bereits erwähnte kommt es beim versetzen in die unterste Aufnahme dazu, das der Umwerfern an der Schwinge ansteht. Nun meine Frage, welche dauerhafte Abhilfe ist nach den neuesten Stand möglich ?


----------



## svalentino46 (5. Dezember 2010)

Keiner hier im Forum der solch einen Rahmen mit dem besagten Problem hat, und darüber Auskunft geben kann was man problemlos verbauen kann ?


----------



## S-Racer (5. Dezember 2010)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte den den Uralt Thread nochmals ansprechen. Bei meinen Scott G-Zero FX 3 habe ich ebenfalls das Problem das der montierte ROCK SHOX Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer in der vordersten Aufnahme beim Einfedern am Rahmen anschlägt. Wie Tilo bereits erwähnte kommt es beim versetzen in die unterste Aufnahme dazu, das der Umwerfern an der Schwinge ansteht. Nun meine Frage, welche dauerhafte Abhilfe ist nach den neuesten Stand möglich ?



bei mir passt ein Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 165mm in der hinteren Aufnahme.
So zum Beispiel ein Manitou Radium R.
Dämpfer passt ohne anzuschlagen, weder am Umwerfer, noch am Rahmen.
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir ein Foto machen.

M.


----------



## svalentino46 (5. Dezember 2010)

S-Racer schrieb:


> bei mir passt ein Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 165mm in der hinteren Aufnahme.
> So zum Beispiel ein Manitou Radium R.
> Dämpfer passt ohne anzuschlagen, weder am Umwerfer, noch am Rahmen.
> Wenn du willst, kann ich dir ein Foto machen.
> ...




Hallo, ja wäre nett wenn du ein Foto posten könntest. 
Nur wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich keinerlei Chance bei der untersten Aufnahme am Rahmen das der XTR E-Type Umwerfer nicht an der Schwinge angeht.


----------



## Gummidichtung (5. Dezember 2010)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> Hallo, ja wäre nett wenn du ein Foto posten könntest.
> Nur wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich keinerlei Chance bei der untersten Aufnahme am Rahmen das der XTR E-Type Umwerfer nicht an der Schwinge angeht.




welches Baujahr ist dein FX3?

es könnte am Umwerfer liegen, es passen nur bestimmte E-Type Umwerfer (XT, LX)....nicht XTR!!

hast du einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer Aufnahme-Bohrungen hinter- oder übereinander?


----------



## svalentino46 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mein FX 3 ist Baujahr 2002 Der XTR E Type Umwerfer passt mit dem 165er Rock Shox Monarch 4.2, da geht nichts an der Schwinge an, nur wenn ich den Dämpfer auf der hintersten Bohrung anschraube, geht der Umwerfer an der Schwinge an, und wenn ich den Dämpfer an der vordersten Bohrung verschraube, geht der Dämpfer am Rahmen an. Die Bohrungen am Rahmen sind hintereinander.


----------



## S-Racer (6. Dezember 2010)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> Mein FX 3 ist Baujahr 2002 Der XTR E Type Umwerfer passt mit dem 165er Rock Shox Monarch 4.2, da geht nichts an der Schwinge an, nur wenn ich den Dämpfer auf der hintersten Bohrung anschraube, geht der Umwerfer an der Schwinge an, und wenn ich den Dämpfer an der vordersten Bohrung verschraube, geht der Dämpfer am Rahmen an. Die Bohrungen am Rahmen sind hintereinander.





Fotos vom FX3 2001 mit Manitou Radium-R Dämpfer.
XTR Umwerfer ging nicht. Ich kann nur ältere XT oder LX Modelle verbauen.


----------



## S-Racer (6. Dezember 2010)

hast du den Rahmen?
Dann wäre die Schwinge anders als meine Kastenschwinge.
Rahmen müsste gleich sein.


----------



## svalentino46 (6. Dezember 2010)

S-Racer schrieb:


> hast du den Rahmen?
> Dann wäre die Schwinge anders als meine Kastenschwinge.
> Rahmen müsste gleich sein.



Hi S-Racer,

ja ich habe den Rahmen aber nicht die Schwinge. Ich nehme an das auf den anderen Fotos des Schwarzen FX-3 die Schwinge ist wie ich habe. Dein LX Umwerfer ist aber auch schon ziemlich knapp an der Schwinge. Es muß doch ne Lösung geben wo Umwerfer und Dämpfer problemlos verbaubar sind.


----------



## S-Racer (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi svalentino46,

bei meinem G-Zero sieht das zwar knapp aus, ist aber im Alltag problemlos.
Die Schwinge (Alu-Kastenschwinge) ist ja ganz am Endanschlag ausgefedert und kommt dem Umwerfer nicht mehr näher.
Ein XTR-Umwerfer geht nicht.

Der original verbaute Stahlfeder-Dämpfer Scott Ex-Comp 171mm ist halt in der Einbaulänge bei Befestigung in der vorderen Bohrung insgesamt etwas kürzer. Deshalb ist original mehr Platz zum Umwerfer.
Das G-Zero FX 3 gab es nicht mit 165mm Luft Dämpfer. Der 165mm Luftdämpfer muss in der hinteren Bohrung befestigt werden, dies ergibt aber eine längere Gesamt-Einbaulänge, somit weniger Platz zum Umwerfer.

Warum dein Dämpfer am Rahmen ansteht ist mir unklar.
Könnte an der Form des Monarch liegen.
Wie gesagt, der Manitou Radium 165mm geht bei mir problemlos.

passende Umwerfer sind: FD-M 570, FD-M 739, FD-M 750 jeweils E-Type, DownPull, Zug von unten)






viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svalentino46 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier erstmal ein Foto meines FX 3 samt XTR Umwerfer und Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Daämpfer 165 mm Länge. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber man kann es bestimmt erkennen.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

@ S-Racer

erstmal Danke für die aussagekräftigen super Fotos.
Es könnte schon sein das der LX Umwerfer ein wenig tiefer von der Bauart ist wie der XTR, und da machen paar Millimeter schon was aus. Bin ein wenig in der Zwickmühle, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich weiter verfahren soll, und nicht einfach was kaufen möchte was widerrum nichts bringt, und eventuell ein neuer Dämpfer wieder am Rahmen angeht. Auch habe ich eine Rückrüstung auf einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer mal angedacht.


----------



## S-Racer (7. Dezember 2010)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> Hier erstmal ein Foto meines FX 3 samt XTR Umwerfer und Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Daämpfer 165 mm Länge. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber man kann es bestimmt erkennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja weil der XTR-Umwerfer ein Dual-Pull ist, dadurch ist er etwas höher.

*schönes Bike!!*

Wenn du Zeit hast, kannst du bitte mal das ganze Bike fotografieren?
Nur mal um Ideen zu sammeln.

merci

M.


----------



## FanFan_MTB (8. März 2011)

Ist mittlerweile schon was rausgekommen zwecks Umwerfer-Dämpfer-Kombination?


----------



## svalentino46 (8. März 2011)

Also bei mir nichts. Ich bin immer noch umschlüssig was ich eigentlich machen soll


----------



## hömma (8. März 2011)

Ich hab noch den oben abgebildeten XT-Downpull Umwerfer von meinem verkauften G-Zero übrig. Falls du da Interesse dran hast, kannst du dich ja kurz melden.


----------



## FanFan_MTB (8. März 2011)

@hömma: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe erst vor kurzem den original LX Umwerfer gegen einen aktuellen XT getauscht.

@svalentino46: Schade. Ich bin nämlich auch am Überlegen den alten Dino mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Könntest du bitte mal den Durchmesser vom dickeren und vom dünneren Gehäuseteil des Dämpfers messen.


----------



## Scott-y (9. März 2011)

mein Scott Fuhrpark hat sich erweitert nun habe ich noch ein FX 1( Bj.?) den genauen Unterschied kenne ich nicht, was zu sehen ist keine Kastenschwinge und keine Kanti-Bolzen auf der Schwinge. Mit einem 165mm  FOX Float RL  und einer Fernbedienung fahre ich schon einige Jahre. Dabei habe ich den Umwerfen von XT auch mal auf LX und zurück gewechselt wobei ich nur eine flachere Schraube zu Bowdenzugbefestigung  brauchte.


----------



## Wieneblitz (24. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich fahre ebenfalls einen SCOTT G-Zero FX25. Ich bin 190 cm gross  und bringe 104 kg auf die Wage, doch mein SCOTT trägt mich mit würde.
Kürzlich ist mir die Stellschraube des Dämpfers *DNM MM-22AR* (Einbaulänge 168mm; Hub 38mm) beim justieren der Dämpfung in den Finger geblieben.
Ich habe beschlossen zwei "Transplantationen" an meinem SCOTT vorzunehmen:
1) *Dämpfer ROCK SHOX AIRO RLR* (Druckstufe "Lockout" extern vom Lenkrad einstellbar) - _bin nicht mehr der Jüngste und bin ein wenig bequem geworden_





.
2) *SHIMANO Kettenradgarnitur Deore XT FCM 770 Hollowtech II*

Das mit dem Umwerfer habe ich vor zwei Jahren bearbeiten müssen. Noch  bei der Konfiguration DNM-Dämpfer und dem Trettlager BSA 68-110 wollte  ich die XTR-Version des TOP SWING PUL DOWN Typ E (Mit Platte). Doch  unter der Schwinge ist zu eng geworden. Also habe ich auf die  LX-Variante gewechselt. Und alles war ok.

Nun zurück zur "Transplantation"!

- Kettengarnitur habe ich montiert.
- LX-Umwerfer installiert.
- Kettenlinie 50mm - stimmt.
- E-Platte des Umwerfers "sitzt" Parallel zur vertikalen "Symmetrieebene: Sattel-/Führungsrohr"

Jetzt ist der neue Dämpfer dran. *Aber hier tauchten die Ersten Fragen und Probleme auf!* 
Das ist meine erste Dämpfer-Transplantation und ich habe noch keine  Erfahrungen mit den Büchsen. Da ich vom zuhause ein "Besser  Schlosser" bin, weigere ich mich grundsätzlich bei der  Dämpfer-Montage die Gewalt anzuwenden.
Doch die Originalbüchsen vom Rock  Schock musste ich in die Dämpfer-Augen mit einem Kunststoff-Hammer  befördern. Ich sah in den Öffnungen des Dämpfers die Beschichtungen  (womöglich PTFE) und diese sind ziemlich sicher auch teilweise bei der  Montage der Büchsen abgeschabt worden.

*Meine Frage: *Ist es Normal, dass die Büchsen so (einpressen) eingebaut werden müssen?

Meine These lautet: Die Kontaktfläche zwischen dem Dämpfer und der  Büchse ist verhältnismässig gross und bei solcher Presspassung  (Dämpfer-Büchse) treten beim Einsatz des Dämpfers Reibungskräfte auf,  welche die Rotation des Dämpfers auf der Büchse gewaltig hemmen werden.  Ich habe angenommen, dass der Dämpfer auf der Büchse rotativ gleitet und  die Büchsen fest in der Aufnahme der Schwinge und im Rahmen eingeklemmt  sind. Auf dieser Weise habe ich den Verschleiss dort wo ich es haben  will d.h.  an den kleinen "günstigen" Büchsen und nicht im Rahmen. Doch  jetzt bin ich verunsichert. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

_Wollten die Entwickler wirklich, dass ich bei ausgeschlagenen  Dämpfer-Aufnahmen immer gleich den ganzen Rahmen anstatt die Büchsen  wechseln muss?_  Das ist mir zu doof!! 

Ich werde über den weiteren Verlauf der Transplantation berichten (auch mit Bilder).

Danke
Viele Grüsse
W.


----------



## Scott-y (26. April 2011)

Dei Dämpferbuchsen sollen so funktionieren, daß  man den Dämpfer z.B. mit Buchsen in einen Schraubstock klemmt,dann muß sich der Dämpfer noch bewegen lassen. Klemmt er fest gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten der Lösung. Entweder man dreht sie in der Drehbank passend oder man legt zwischen die beiden Buchsen z.B. die 1/10 Scheiben von der Bremse bis der Abstand so groß ist das sie leicht geht. Sollten sie in den Buchsen noch etwas schwer gehen ... das behebt sich von selbst.
 Die Schrauben am Rahmen und an der Schwinge auf jeden Fall festziehen, sonst gibt es Lang löcher in der Schwinge oder im Rahmen. Wenn sie fest genug waren hast du nur Verschleiß an den Alu-Buchsen und eventuell an den eingepressten Buchsen am Dämpfer( wenn vorhanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyBiker (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch eine neues (!) Scott G-Zero FX 25 Bj 2001 im Schuppen, hab ich vor einem Jahr bei einer GeschÃ¤ftsauflÃ¶sung mitgenommen und seitdem nur einmal probegefahren. GrÃ¶Ãe L. Ich werd damit nicht glÃ¼cklich und werde wohl demnÃ¤chst mal im Bikemarkt inserieren, falls einer der Scott-Fans hier interesse hat â schreib mir ne PN...


----------



## vopo76 (16. Juli 2011)

hallo Copy-Biker, was willst du den für dein Scott haben, wenn du es nur einmal gefahren hast?


----------



## RealEast (11. Juni 2012)

das ist mein gutes Stück ...hab neulich einen Dämpfer DT Swiss SSD 210L eingebaut und ich bin hoch zufrieden


----------



## RealEast (11. Juni 2012)

*Scott G-Zero FX 25 
*


----------



## The_Z_Kid (21. August 2012)

@RealEast:

Schickes Bike 
Welche Gabel hast du verbaut und der Dämpfer ist doch ein 165mm,oder?


Grüße,

Olaf


----------



## boese (4. September 2013)

wecke diesen thread um mich fuer die hier angegebenen Infos zu bedanken !

Baue gerade ein G-Zero wieder auf fuer meine bessere Haelfte - da es fuer mich nie so richtig gepasst hat und habe einige Infos hier gut brauchen koennen. 

Suche jetzt einen geschmeidigen Luftdaempfer und eine Gabel und hoffe es aufbauen zu koennen bevor das Wetter wieder den Bach runter geht.

Danke an alle die hier contributed haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boese (27. September 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> .... bekam ich auch den "Hardware-Kit" 1518601010000. Da ist alles drin, was man so braucht: 2 neue Lager, ein Schaltauge, die Schwingenachse, beide Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben incl. Stoppmutter, die Bremsleitungsbefestigungen incl. Klemmbrücken, 2 Distanzhülsen ( Schwingenklemmung )....




sah das in etwas so aus ? 






weiss jemand zufaellig wo ich sowas noch bekommen kann ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. September 2013)

boese schrieb:


> sah das in etwas so aus ?
> 
> weiss jemand zufaellig wo ich sowas noch bekommen kann ?



Ja, so sah das aus. Versuch es mal bei einem Scott-Händler. Meins hatte ich von hier:

http://www.intersport.de/sportgeschaefte/illingen-intersport-stiwi_s16265


----------



## svalentino46 (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, nach langjährigen unguten Fahrens (Dämpfer ging andauernd am Rahmen an) mit den ROCK SHOX Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer ist dieser nun endgültig im Eimer, und es beginnt die suche nach einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Scott G-Zero FX 3.

Das Ergebnis ist mehr als nur ernüchternd. Eine Anfrage bei Scott direkt ergab die Weiterleitung an einen Scott Händler. OK, 2 Scott Händler angefragt, diese zeigen kein Interesse sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen, um mir einen brauchbaren Stoßdämpfer zu verkaufen.

Das Internet Wochen durchforstet nach nen gebrauchten Original Scott CompEx Dämpfer (der mal verbaut war) um wieder fahren zu können, KEINE CHANCE was aufzutreiben.

Leute ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung, ich kann doch das MTB jetzt nicht wegschmeißen.

Wer kann helfen ???


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. März 2015)

Müsste morgen nachschauen. Habe noch einen gut verpackten FX-20 Rahmen , da sollte noch ein von WW frisch gewarteter DT-Swiss SSD 225 - Dämpfer drin sein. Du benötigst auch eine Einbaulänge von 165mm?


----------



## svalentino46 (12. März 2015)

Ich denke mal das 165 mm zu kurz sein werden, und der Dämpfer mir wieder am Rahmen angehen wird. War ja bei dem ROCK SHOX Monarch 4.2 dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. März 2015)

Bei mir ist der Dämpfer nie am Rahmen angeschlagen, da war Platz satt 
War der Rahmen dort so unterschiedlich? Habe das gar nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## svalentino46 (12. März 2015)

Welche Stufe hast du den Dämpfer gefahren ? Meine es sind 3 Löcher da wo man den Dämpfer anschrauben kann.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. März 2015)

Vorne konnte er in 3 Positionen befestigt werden. Aber ich hatte das FX 20, das ist mit dem FX 3 nicht ganz vergleichbar. Ich weiß aber dass es eine Vielfalt von Dämpferlängen gab, beim FX3 sogar mal 152mm wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Welches Modelljahr ist Dein Bike?


----------



## svalentino46 (12. März 2015)

Mein G-Zero FX 3 ist Baujahr 2001 

Hier das ist es: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=0CCEQrQMwAA


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2015)

Schau mal nach welche Einbaulänge der alte Dämpfer hatte. Vom Platz her sieht es aus wie bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svalentino46 (13. März 2015)

Ich habe leider keinen Original Dämpfer mehr. Aber lies mal auf Seite 1, da schreibt u.a. der User mahatma das die 165mm Dämpfer am Rahmen angehen wie es bei mir auch ist. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Für meinen Gebrauch ein Super MTB und dann kann man es wegwerfen weil man keinen passenden Dämpfer mehr bekommt der nicht am Rahmen angeht.


----------



## Jan_1968 (13. März 2015)

Hallo,
also den originalen Dämpfer (Stahlfeder) aus einem FX25 dürfte ich liegen haben, das ist ein 165mm Dämpfer. Dass der beim FX3 am Rahmen streifen sollte, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, aber wissen tue ich es nicht.
Den Dämpfer könntest Du von mir bekommen, allerdings kann ich auf Anhieb nicht sagen, ob er funktioniert, hängt in einem FX25 Rahmen ohne Schwinge seit Jahren bei mir an der Garagendecke...

Gruß Jan


----------



## svalentino46 (13. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also den originalen Dämpfer (Stahlfeder) aus einem FX25 dürfte ich liegen haben, das ist ein 165mm Dämpfer. Dass der beim FX3 am Rahmen streifen sollte, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, aber wissen tue ich es nicht.
> Den Dämpfer könntest Du von mir bekommen, allerdings kann ich auf Anhieb nicht sagen, ob er funktioniert, hängt in einem FX25 Rahmen ohne Schwinge seit Jahren bei mir an der Garagendecke...
> 
> Gruß Jan



Der Originale hatte damals bei mir auch nie gestriffen. Der wo bei mir ständig gestriffen hat, war der 165er Rock Shox Monarch 4.2

Wäre an deinen Dämpfer interessiert, kannst du mir per PN deine Preisvorstellung und ein Foto von dem Dämpfer machen wenn möglich. 

Danke.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2015)

Du darfst den Dämpfer natürlich nicht in der vordersten Aufnahme befestigen. Wenn der Dämpfer einfedert, schlägt die Luftkammer logischerweise an. Leider gab es von den FX-Modellen sehr viele Ableger und nicht alle hatten die gleichen Aufnahmen.

Mess mal bitte das Maß von der Mitte der HINTEREN Aufnahme am Rahmen bis zur hinteren Rahmenkante, wo der Dämpfer anschlagen würde. Dann kann ich meinen Dämpfer mal komprimieren und ausmessen ob es passen würde. Das hilft vielleicht vor einem Fehlkauf.

2009 wurde Dir bereits zu einem DT-Swiss Dämpfer geraten....damals hattest Du Dich für den Monarch entschieden und bemerkst jetzt erst dass er nicht gepasst hat?


----------



## svalentino46 (14. März 2015)

Ich hoffe das es so richtig ist. Das Maß beträgt 18 mm

Der Dämpfer ist aber leider an der vordersten Aufnahme befestigt, weil wenn ich die hinterste verwende, geht mir der Umwerfer sonst an der Unterkante der Schwinge an.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2015)

Ja genau dieses Maß. Morgen Nachmittag mess ich mal am Dämpfer nach was max. funktioniert.

Die vordere Aufnahme darfst Du nicht verwenden, dann ist eine Kollision unvermeidlich. 

Welchen Umwerfer hast Du denn verbaut? Hast Du auch einen E-Type Umwerfer dran? 

Bei den FX passen nur ganz bestimmte ( müsste morgen mal nachschauen welcher das war ).


----------



## svalentino46 (14. März 2015)

Fahre nen XTR Umwerfer E-Type. Mache morgen ein Foto davon und stelle es rein.

Danke im voraus für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2015)

Bei mir passt nur ein XT Umwerfer, XTR ging auch nicht! Wie bereits geschrieben, morgen Nachmittag schaue ich nach.


----------



## svalentino46 (14. März 2015)

Na sauber. Welcher XT Umwerfer passt denn da dann definitiv ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2015)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt muss ich nachschauen, habe es leider nicht im Kopf.


----------



## svalentino46 (14. März 2015)

OK, kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> OK, kein Problem.



So, habe nachgesehen. Es MUSS  ein FD-M750-E ( XT ) Umwerfer sein. Alle anderen passen nicht und kollidieren mit der Schwinge!


----------



## svalentino46 (15. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen. 

Habe das Internet mal durchforstet nach den Umwerfer FD-M750-E, keine Chance weder Neu noch Gebraucht.  Werde aber trotzdem weiterhin Ausschau halten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

Ich kenne das Problem....


----------



## svalentino46 (15. März 2015)

Geduld und Spucke wird da angesagt sein.

Sollte ich so einen Umwerfer dennoch finden, heißt für mich dann die hinterste Aufnahme verwenden bei welchen Dämpfer dann ???

165 mm ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (15. März 2015)

Ich will mich da nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber die LX Umwerfer FD-M667 und FD-M570 müssten auch passen. 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich will mich da nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber die LX Umwerfer FD-M667 und FD-M570 müssten auch passen.
> Gruß Jan



Das Problem ist nicht das “passen“ an sich. Der Ausleger mit den Einstellschrauben stösst beim Einfedern an der Schwinge an. Da ich aber weiß wie knapp es ist wäre es Zufall wenn die passen würden. Es müssen E-Type Umwerfer sein.

Die Dual Pull bauen zu breit.


----------



## svalentino46 (15. März 2015)

Ein Frage ist auch noch, auch wenn ich den FD-M750-E finden sollte, ist der mal Defekt wird man so und so keinen mehr finden. Wie gesagt, man kann doch jetzt das Fahrrad nicht wegwerfen nur weil es keinen passenden Umwerfer und Stoßdämpfer mehr gibt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> Geduld und Spucke wird da angesagt sein.
> 
> Sollte ich so einen Umwerfer dennoch finden, heißt für mich dann die hinterste Aufnahme verwenden bei welchen Dämpfer dann ???
> 
> 165 mm ???



Ja, 165mm passen. 

Wenn Du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablässt und ihn kpl komprimierst müssen von Mitte des Befestigungsauge 18mm + 3mm Sicherheit = 21mm Abstand zur Luftkammer bzw einer möglichen Störkante verbleiben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

svalentino46 schrieb:


> Ein Frage ist auch noch, auch wenn ich den FD-M750-E finden sollte, ist der mal Defekt wird man so und so keinen mehr finden. Wie gesagt, man kann doch jetzt das Fahrrad nicht wegwerfen nur weil es keinen passenden Umwerfer und Stoßdämpfer mehr gibt.



Leider doch - daher würde ich meinen nie hergeben weil sich das FX super fährt. Zu gegebener Zeit wird der Rahmen wieder aufgebaut!


----------



## svalentino46 (15. März 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, 165mm passen.
> 
> Wenn Du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablässt und ihn kpl komprimierst müssen von Mitte des Befestigungsauge 18mm + 3mm Sicherheit = 21mm Abstand zur Luftkammer bzw einer möglichen Störkante verbleiben.



Mit dem Einstellen des Dämpfers habe ich das immer so gemacht, Körpergewicht geteilt durch 6,5 oder ist das nicht mehr aktuell ???



Gianty schrieb:


> Leider doch - daher würde ich meinen nie hergeben weil sich das FX super fährt. Zu gegebener Zeit wird der Rahmen wieder aufgebaut!



Na das sind ja rosige Aussichten, und da gibts wirklich keine andere Lösung wie bereits angesprochen ???


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

Das mit den Maßen dient nicht dem Einstellen des Dämpfers auf Dein Gewicht! Damit sollst Du vor dem Einbau prüfen ob der Dämpfer bei vollem Einfedern am Rahmen anschlagen wird.





Hier noch mit dem Not-Sattel..

Andere Lösung: Ein Nacharbeiten der verfügbaren Umwerfer ist nicht möglich. Du könntest auf 1-Fach Antrieb umbauen, was sich bei dem Alter des Rahmens aber nicht mehr rentiert.


----------



## svalentino46 (15. März 2015)

Einfach schön dein Bike.

Du hast aber die runde Schwinge an dem FX, ich habe noch die fette Kastenschwinge.

Na ich muß da weitersehen ob ich nen Umwerfer finde. Mir blutet das Herz wenn ich das Rad wegwerfen muß.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2015)

Bzgl. Umwerfer hast Du das gleiche Problem!


----------



## svalentino46 (15. März 2015)

Ist mir klar. Wie gesagt schauen schauen schauen, vielleicht habe ich Glück. Bezüglich der Maße des leeren Dämpfers stelle ich die Daten morgen hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (16. März 2015)

@Gianty
was das generelle Problem der Umwerfer mit der Schwingenkollision ist, ist mir bekannt. Die Lösung mit z.B. dem FD-M570 (natürlich E-Type) scheint euch aber zu einfach zu sein...

Übrigens ist es nicht ganz richtig, dass man andere Umwerfer nicht umarbeiten kann. Inwieweit das geht, hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie groß das größte Kettenblatt sein soll, das man fährt. Aber ansonsten kann man am Umwerfer und auch an der E-Type Halterung Langlöcher aus den vorh. Löchern machen, und eben Umwerfer und Halter antsprechend aufeinander abschleifen mit etwas Geschick, somit den Umwerfer ein paar Millimeter tiefer setzen...

Aber wie es scheint, ist hier mein Rat nicht gefragt, und das Wissen haben andere Leute. Damit kann ich leben! Ich betrachte das Thema dann halt als stiller Mitleser weiter, kein Problem!

Gruß Jan


----------



## svalentino46 (16. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Gianty
> was das generelle Problem der Umwerfer mit der Schwingenkollision ist, ist mir bekannt. Die Lösung mit z.B. dem FD-M570 (natürlich E-Type) scheint euch aber zu einfach zu sein...
> 
> Übrigens ist es nicht ganz richtig, dass man andere Umwerfer nicht umarbeiten kann. Inwieweit das geht, hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie groß das größte Kettenblatt sein soll, dass man fährt. Aber ansonsten kann man am Umwerfer und auch an der E-Type Halterung Langlöcher aus den vorh. Löchern machen, und eben Umwerfer und Halter antsprechend aufeinander abschleifen mit etwas Geschick, somit den Umwerfer ein paar Millimeter tiefer setzen...
> ...



Hallo Jan,


selbstverständlich ist hier dein Rat gefragt. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und habe ein offenes Gehör dafür.


Gruß
Kurt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Gianty
> was das generelle Problem der Umwerfer mit der Schwingenkollision ist, ist mir bekannt. Die Lösung mit z.B. dem FD-M570 (natürlich E-Type) scheint euch aber zu einfach zu sein...
> 
> Übrigens ist es nicht ganz richtig, dass man andere Umwerfer nicht umarbeiten kann. Inwieweit das geht, hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie groß das größte Kettenblatt sein soll, dass man fährt. Aber ansonsten kann man am Umwerfer und auch an der E-Type Halterung Langlöcher aus den vorh. Löchern machen, und eben Umwerfer und Halter antsprechend aufeinander abschleifen mit etwas Geschick, somit den Umwerfer ein paar Millimeter tiefer setzen...



Es ist für mich persönlich kein Problem einen Umwerfer nachzuarbeiten. Davon hat ER aber nichts.

Die FX-Rahmen die ich bisher zu diesem Thema "sichten" durfte ließen alle keine andern Umwerfer zu. In wieweit jemand nacharbeiten kann ( handwerklich gesehen ) und will liegt im eigenen Ermessen.

Ist doch schön wenn die Lösung mit dem M570 funktioniert, dann stell doch bitte ein Bild ein. An meinem FX würde ich auf das 44er KB nicht verzichten wollen.

Neben dem "passt gerade so" würde ich auch auf einen gewissen Freigang achten, damit es im Falle eines Falles nicht doch zu eng wird.

Ansonsten darfst Du Dich natürlich gerne in die Diskussion einmischen, die ist öffentlich und JEDER darf sich äußern. Durch die Vielfalt an Umwerfern ( die nicht von jedem durchgetestet werden können ) kann es mittlerweile durchaus eine machbare Lösung geben.

Unterm Strich versuchen wir ihm nur zu helfen.


----------



## svalentino46 (16. März 2015)

So, habe heute die Luft mal abgelassen und der Dämpfer ist beim zusammendrücken voll angegangen an den Rahmen bis zum Pfeil. Siehe Bild





Zum messen gabs da nichts.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. März 2015)

Das ist klar dass er am Rahmen anschlägt. Du hättest den Dämpfer ausbauen und dann erst komprimieren und messen sollen. Und wenn das Maß 21mm + X beträgt befestige ihn mal am hinteren Auge ( demontier vorher den Umwerfer ) und komprimier ihn nochmals. Dann kannst Du uns bei max. eingefedertem Zustand vielleicht mitteilen wieviel am Umwerfer "stört" wenn er eingebaut wäre. Dazu kannst Du den Umwerfer nochmals montieren und soweit einfedern bis noch ca. 3mm Abstand wären. Wie weit muss der Dämpfer dann noch bis Anschlag einfedern? Wenn Du uns vom letzt beschriebenen Zustand Bilder machen könntest wäre es eine große Hilfe.

@Jan_1968 : Klar ist es möglich den Ausleger nachzuarbeiten, die Schrauben zu kürzen / durch Madenschrauben zu ersetzen, notfalls den Ausleger soweit kürzen dass die Endanschläge anders gelöst werden, ein kleineres KB verwenden, den Umwerfer durch Nacharbeit tiefer zu setzen usw.

Die Frage ist nur wie er das umsetzen soll und ob es nicht so ist dass versucht wird ein totes Pferd zu reiten? Solange wir die genauen Störkanten nicht kennen, ist eine Hilfe schwierig. Wie mit dem Messen gesehen kann es schnell zu Missverständnissen kommen, was nicht schlimm ist aber umso schwieriger wird umso tiefer wir in die Materie einsteigen würden.

Technisch ist generell alles machbar. Fragt sich nur ob es immer sinnvoll und ob der Aufwand ( noch ) vertretbar ist.


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. März 2015)




----------



## Jan_1968 (17. März 2015)

...mit einem besseren Bild kann ich nicht dienen. Somit sieht man das Maß Loch - Oberkante. An der Oberkante zeigt der Zollstock exakt 7cm, das sieht man hier nicht so deutlich. Das ist der FD-M570.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. März 2015)

Dann müssen wir ihn nur noch dazu bringen, den Dämpfer in der hinteren Aufnahme zu befestigen sonst ist das Problem "Dämpfer" immer noch nicht gelöst. Vielleicht hat die Luftkammer noch keinen nachhaltigen Schaden genommen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. März 2015)

...ich habe ihm einen originalen Dämpfer 152mm zugesendet, damit wird es auf jeden Fall gehen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svalentino46 (17. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde jetzt erstmal den Dämpfer von Jan abwarten und dann sehen wir weiter. Ist eigentlich der Scott ExComp Dämpfer eine Einwegpatrone oder lässt sich dieser öffnen und überholen ?


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-ex-comp-selbst-oeffnen.494060/


----------



## svalentino46 (18. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-ex-comp-selbst-oeffnen.494060/



Vielen Dank für den Link der bringt mich wieder etwas weiter.


----------



## schilli (19. März 2015)

Hallo!

ich werfe einfach mal ein paar Bilder und Angaben zu meinem FX2 in die Runde. Vielleicht kann jemand einen Nutzen daraus ziehen. Es ist ein 2000er Model.

Als Dämpfer habe ich einen Manitou Radium "Plattform Plus" RL Lockout mit 165mm Einbaulänge und 38mm Hub montiert. Dazu passend habe ich damals ein passendes Buchsenset von Manitou bestellt:

1 Einbaubuchsenset f. Manitou Dämpfer 5-03-7-014  12,50 EUR
Einbaumaß: 6-21,8
1 Einbaubuchsenset f. Manitou Dämpfer 5-03-7-014  12,50 EUR
Einbaumaß: 6-34,0

Befestigt ist er am Rahmen in der hinteren Aufnahme, an der Schwinge in der hinteren, oberen.

Der Umwerfer ist ein LX, leider konnte ich den genaue Typenbezeichnung nicht entdecken. Eventuell verbirgt sich noch etwas unter der Schlammkruste. 

Hier ein paar Bilder. (Ich weiß ich sollte mal putzen, aber es kennt nun seit 15 Jahren keine andere Behandlung von mir...)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. März 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Varianten es von den FX-Modellen gegeben hat.

Ein Durcheinander der verschiedenen Dämpfereinbaulängen bis zu verschiedenen Schwingen / Schwingenformen. Als meine damals gebrochen war wusste der Händler auch nicht mehr wo ihm der Kopf steht.


----------



## svalentino46 (19. März 2015)

@schilli 

Danke dir für deine Fotos. 

Bei der Schwinge ist ja jede Menge noch Luft am Umwerfer nach oben, obwohl der Dämpfer an der hintersten Aufnahme befestigt wurde. 

Das sich die Sache so schwierig gestaltet hätte ich nie geglaubt. Schon sehr schade das so ein Rad kurz vor dem Aus steht. 

Ich hoffe jetzt das der Original Stahlfeder Dämpfer von Jan noch das Desaster abwenden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schilli (19. März 2015)

Mich würde ja schon interessieren wie deine Schwinge genau aussieht. Leider sind die Fotos die du einmal hochgeladen hast nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## svalentino46 (19. März 2015)

Ich bin zur Zeit nicht zuhause um ein genaues Foto zu machen, deshalb kann ich nur mit diesem Link bieten. Ich hoffe man erkennt es.

http://www.schmidts-radladen.de/BikeInfo3.asp?f_IDBikes=10065&f_Marke=SCOTT&f_Modell=G-Zero+FX-3


----------



## schilli (19. März 2015)

Also wenn ich mir das alles so anschaue, bin ich schon fast der Meinung das der LX Umwerfer, Modell FD-M570 den Jan schon empfohlen hat, passen müsste. Das sollte auch der sein der auch bei mir verbaut ist. Die Einstellschrauben sind noch relativ weit abgesenkt, nicht so wie bei den neueren Modellen. Also an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal probieren, hier gibt es gerade einen für knapp 20,-Euro: http://www.internet-bikes.com/de/index.php?p=4905&id=32126 Um den Rahmen wär es echt zu schade, ist doch ein schönes Retro-Teil. 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## svalentino46 (19. März 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde gleich mal tätig werden.


----------



## schilli (19. März 2015)

Ich drück die Daumen. Berichte dann mal! Und probier vor allem ob nicht doch der Einbau eines 165mm Dämpfers funktionieren würde. Der Platform Dämpfer bringt richtig Ruhe in den Hinterbau und hat mich damals gerade mal 36,-Euro gekostet. Welten besser als der wippende original Scott Ex.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. März 2015)

...nur mal so am Rande: Dann kenne ich jetzt zumindest vier verschiedene Schwingen: Die robuste Schwinge ohne Unterzug aus dem FX3, und dann die Schwinge, die auf den ersten Blick immer gleich aussieht, es scheinbar nicht ist: Die Schwinge mit Unterzug ist im FX25 verbaut, gibt es (scheint mir gesamt etwas robuster) mit Bremsscheiben- und Cantilever Aufnahmen (sonst von den Aufnahmen baugleich). Dann gibt es die etwas leichtere nicht so robuste FX25 Schwinge ohne Cantilever Aufnahme, und die noch leichtere silberne Alu-Schwinge aus dem CFX (Carbon) Zero Strike - von den Aufnahmen baugleich, nur leichter.

Leider haben die Schwingen ja zwei bekannte Stellen, an denen sie gerne kaputt gehen (so mir bekannt): Einmal die Klemme direkt zur Aufnahme der Hohlachse/Hauptrahmen. Wenn die Schrauben zu fest gezogen werden, dann reisst die Klemme gerne ein, wurde einfach mit zu wenig Material versehen.
Und dann gibt es noch die Stelle der Schwinge im vorderen Drittel des rechten Oberbogens. Dort reisst einfach mit der Zeit das Rohr von unten immer weiter ein, bis es bricht. Ob das rein durch Überlastung oder zu wenig Material kommt - keine Ahnung.
Ein Einzelfall ist das nicht, denn ich habe mal eine Zeit lang im Internet angebotene komplette Framesets gefunden, immer mit an der besagten Stelle eingerissenen Schwinge.

Aus dem Grund musste ich die Schwinge beim Fahrrad meiner Frau auch mal tauschen, und habe eben die mit den Cantilever Aufnahmen bekommen, wirkt einfach insgesamt robuster.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Vernon (20. März 2015)

Die Schwinge meines (Carbon) Zero-Stike FX ist ebenfalls ALU, ohne die Cantilever-Aufnahmen und schwarz lackiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die baugleiche wie des CFX ist?
Die Schwinge hat von 2001 bis heute gehalten..

Mir war bis heute nicht bewusst, wie viele Sorten es gibt!


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. März 2015)

...ich denke mal CFX steht lediglich für Carbon-FX, somit reden wir vom gleichen Bike (?).
Der Bezeichnung nach kenne ich G-Zero Strike CFX-100 und auch G-Zero Strike CFX-200.


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. März 2015)

...jetzt wo ich das Foto sehe, muss ich meine Beschreibung für die bekannte Bruchstelle korrigieren: Sie liegt rechts vorne noch in dem Bereich, kurz bevor die Schwinge in Doppelrohr übergeht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Vernon (20. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...ich denke mal CFX steht lediglich für Carbon-FX, somit reden wir vom gleichen Bike (?).
> Der Bezeichnung nach kenne ich G-Zero Strike CFX-100 und auch G-Zero Strike CFX-200.



..mehr oder weniger: 
Das G-Zero Strike FX (meins vom Foto) gabe es nur 2001, die CFX-Modelle (100 + 200) gab es erst ab 2002 und waren wohl mehr oder weniger die Nachfolger.. 
Im Jahr 2001 wurden nur die G-Zero FX, FX10, FX20, FX30, (?) mit Carbonrahmen ausgeliefert.
Ich denke auch, das "C" steht für Carbon, da ab 2002 nur die CFX und Limited/Team Issue Carbonrahmen hatten. 
Evtl. um die Produktpalette etwas überschaulicher zu gestalten.. Ab 2003/2004 war es dann ja auch schon bald vorbei mit den G-Zeros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...nur mal so am Rande: Dann kenne ich jetzt zumindest vier verschiedene Schwingen: Die robuste Schwinge ohne Unterzug aus dem FX3, und dann die Schwinge, die auf den ersten Blick immer gleich aussieht, es scheinbar nicht ist



Vom FX3 habe ich auch in Erinnerung dass es zumindest 2 verschiedene Schwingen gegeben hat - oder irre ich mich jetzt? Auf alle Fälle schon etwas verwirrend. Auch bzgl. den Dämpfereinbaulängen gibt es Unterschiede, die sehr irritierend sind.

Auf alle Fälle hoffe ich dass der TE Erfolg hat und er sein FX weiter nutzen kann.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2015)

@Vernon:
Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## schilli (20. März 2015)

@Jan_1968 

ich habe auch die "robuste" Schwinge mit Cantilever Aufnahme klein gekriegt. Gleich im ersten Jahr. Seit dem Tausch damals funktioniert aber alles bestens. Was aber auch an meiner inzwischen etwas gemäßigteren Fahrweise liegen könnte. 

Schönes WE,
Basti


----------



## coast13 (22. März 2015)

... grad diesen Fred hier gefunden 

Hab auch ein FX25 (1999) hier im Stall. Mit nem 165er Radium in der gezeigten Einbauposition geht das astrein. 

Ist das an dem Radl dann eher ne stabile Schwinge (mit Canti und Disc Aufnahmen) ?

Nen 952er E-Type von nem anderen FX (geschlachtet wegen gebrochener Achsaufnahme an der Schwinge ) hätte ich noch hier, wobei hier die Befestigungsschraube nur n Platzhalter ist. Wenn den wer brauchen kann....



















 

Gruß Frank


----------



## svalentino46 (22. März 2015)

Die Kastenschwinge ist für Canti und Disc. Disc ist von der XTR verbaut. Wenn ich morgen wieder zuhause bin, mache ich aussagefähige Bilder von der Kastenschwinge.


----------



## svalentino46 (23. März 2015)

Wie versprochen Bilder von der Scott Kastenschwinge









Wie man sieht ist der Abstand in der vordersten aufnahme OK. Befestige ich den Dämpfer an der hintersten Aufnahme geht mir der Umwerfer an der Schwinge an.

Werde später dann den Spiralfeder Dämpfer von Jan verbauen und mal sehen wie der so ist.


----------



## schilli (27. März 2015)

Und hast du mal den LX-Umwerfer probiert? Ich bin ja der Meinung der baut noch ein paar Millimeter flacher als der XTR auf deinem Foto.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## schilli (3. April 2015)

Ich habe gerade beim Kette/Kassette/Kurbelblätter/Schaltzüge wechseln festgestellt, das der 2.4 Reifen dem Umwerfer ab und an zu nah gekommen ist. Der Umwerfer hat ziemlich Spiel. Ich mache jetzt einfach mal die Testperson für dich. Habe soeben einen 2-fach Umwerfer bestellt, den FD-M665. Der sollte relativ flach bauen, weil er nur bis 36 Zähne ausgelegt ist (gut für Valentino) und einen kompakten Käfig haben (gut für mich).

https://www.google.de/search?q=FD-M...IcXkaNa8gvgG&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1920&bih=943

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## durchgedreht (10. April 2015)

Hi,

ich habe ein Scott Strike Team Issue RC von 2001. Rahmen wie in diesem hier::




Allerdings sind Schwinge/Dämpfer noch vom G-Zero Team (erstes G-Zero, das noch in Kleinserie gebaut wurde) wegen einem Garantiefall (für Neugierige: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/15082). Ich will einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen, habe jetzt aber festgestellt, das der Dämpfer 152mm ist, im Manual aber 165mm stehen. 

Frage: Ist die Schwinge des G-Zero Team anders gegenüber der des Strike? *Wenn jemand mal seine SChwinge vom Strike RC/Team Issue mit 165mm Dämpfer nachmessen könnte, wäre das super (Dämpferaufnahme Schwinge <-> Schingendrehpunkt)*.

PS:
Ich habe auch noch einen 952er E-Type XTR Downpull mit Carbonplatte übrig, falls jemand sowas braucht (einfach anschreiben - ist nirgends in den Anzeigen). Bin ich beim G-Zero damit übrigens mit 48er Blatt gefahren, hat gerade so unter die Schwinge gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (10. April 2015)

Hundertprozentig weiß ich das nicht, aber das Problem der Aufnahme liegt, glaube ich, eher beim Rahmen: Die einen haben verschiedene Aufnahmelöcher für den Dämpfer senkrecht untereinander, und die anderen Rahmen haben verschiedene Aufnahmelöcher waagerecht hintereinander. Wieder andere haben nur ein Aufnahmeloch. Die Schwingen haben gleiche Aufnahmen (?).


----------



## durchgedreht (10. April 2015)

Nun ja - in der Anleitung steht 165mm und ich fahre mit 152mm. Entweder die Aufnahme des Strike (ein Loch) ist weiter vorne als beim G-Zero Team (ein Loch), oder die Schwinge ist anders designed (2 Loch). Die Schwinge ist die Canti-Version und sieht sonst bis aufs decal aus wie die Schwinge vom Strike Team Issue RC. Ist auch die Scandium Version.

Wenn also jemand mal seine Strike RC Schwinge messen könnte, wäre das super!!!


----------



## greddy7 (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

3 Fragen:

habe auch ein FX25, gibt es da mehrere verschiedene Baujahre oder hat man dann immer eines aus 2003 ?

Hab die Formula R1 Bremse verbaut, will den Dämpfer nun wechseln gegen den DT Swiss 225 den ich aber nirgends finden kann.
Wo habt ihr den her oder gibt es da einen Nachfolger ?

Durch diesen Thread sind viele meiner Fragen beantwortet worden, aber eine Frage habe ich dann noch: Gabel, hätte gerne
eine andere Gabel drin und es darf auch ein kleines bisschen Chopper-like sein. Welche habt ihr verbaut und wie zufrieden seit ihr
damit ?

Danke und Grüße, Peter


----------

